# how do you pronounce caribbean?



## silverfox82 (Jan 24, 2007)

Although I think both ways are right I was curious which version most people use: carRIBbean or caribBEan. I use the later because Jimmy Buffett says it that way (got a caribbean soul I can barely control and a piece of texas here in my heart)


----------



## JLB (Jan 24, 2007)

I've heard it both ways just this week, on TV.  Pirates of the Care-uh-be-un, relating to to the awards shows, and Cuh-rib-e-un on the Travel Channel.

Now, how do *you* pronouced _later_, _later_ or _latter_?   




silverfox82 said:


> Although I think both ways are right I was curious which version most people use: carRIBbean or caribBEan. I use the later because Jimmy Buffett says it that way (got a caribbean soul I can barely control and a piece of texas here in my heart)


----------



## brother coony (Jan 24, 2007)

*Carib bean*



silverfox82 said:


> Although I think both ways are right I was curious which version most people use: carRIBbean or caribBEan. I use the later because Jimmy Buffett says it that way (got a caribbean soul I can barely control and a piece of texas here in my heart)



Yep Jimmy Buffett is correct , it is Carib bean,  ya Man tak me word fe dat


----------



## JanT (Jan 24, 2007)

If Jimmy says it, it must be true!!


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jan 24, 2007)

I pronounce it "Ahhh - rue - bah!"


----------



## PeelBoy (Jan 24, 2007)

Beat me.  I don't speak English.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 24, 2007)

:whoopie: :whoopie: :whoopie: 





Cathy in Boston said:


> I pronounce it "Ahhh - rue - bah!"


----------



## RMitchell (Jan 25, 2007)

On the history channel they had a special on the Caribbean and brought up the "carry beyond" ancestors. The captured slaves were told that they would be carried beyond the horizon to a new land. I try to use the "Pirates of the" version...as you put it.


----------



## TomCayman (Jan 25, 2007)

Only one option is correct... CarriBEEan.... but as the Brits say about America... two countries divided by a common language.

You say tomayto, I say tomahto, you say sidewalk, I say pavement


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for setting us straight!  I always trip on that word, even spelling it...is it two r's or two b's?  
I pronouce it Ca-*rib*-be-an, so guess I've been wrong all along.


----------



## silverfox82 (Jan 27, 2007)

I saw it mispelled on a theater marque (2 r's, 1 b) when J D's movie was playing.


----------



## JLB (Jan 27, 2007)

FWIW, either is acceptable:

Car·ib·be·an [kaer-uh-*bee*-uhn, kuh-*rib*-ee-]

Leaving off the last _uhn_, probably by mistake.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/caribbean

- - - - - -



Main Entry: Ca·rib·be·an  
Pronunciation: "ker-&-'bE-&n, "ka-r&-, k&-'ri-bE-&n

(their pronunciation symbols are a little confusing)

http://www.m-w.com/dictionary/caribbean


Etc.


----------



## bobby (Jan 27, 2007)

I must be bi-something. I seem to use both versions equally.


----------



## nkosi278 (Jan 27, 2007)

What about GONDOLA.....
the correct pronunciation is "GON-de-la",
and it drives me up the wall to hear "Gon-DOUGH-la".
Aarrgghh!!
nkosi
p.s. I get such a laugh too when people say 'erbs and spices....the word is 'HERB' and only a cockney would drop the 'aitch'.
p.p.s. but it is nice to hear a Glaswegian say:
   " ma names Pa'erson, wi two 'T's "


----------



## chrisnwillie (Jan 28, 2007)

Cathy in Boston said:


> I pronounce it "Ahhh - rue - bah!"



Love it!


----------



## boyblue (Jan 30, 2007)

As JLB said both are acceptable.  Here in the Bahamas we use the movie version most often but most of the Caribbean use the single syllable version.


----------



## debraxh (Jan 31, 2007)

bobby said:


> I must be bi-something. I seem to use both versions equally.



Me too!

Or is it like i before e except after c, or so on?


----------



## AmyL4408 (Feb 1, 2007)

silverfox82 said:


> Although I think both ways are right I was curious which version most people use: carRIBbean or caribBEan. I use the later because Jimmy Buffett says it that way (got a caribbean soul I can barely control and a piece of texas here in my heart)





We like a particular Sandals in Jamaica that is named the Royal Caribbean.    When we asked as to what the proper pronounciation was.....


They said......

That the cruise ship company is the Royal caRIBbean

Their hotel ,  the sea, the entire area is considered the CaribBEan


----------



## TomCayman (Feb 1, 2007)

boyblue said:


> As JLB said both are acceptable.  Here in the Bahamas we use the movie version most often but most of the Caribbean use the single syllable version.



Ah, but "here in the Bahamas" you are not actually in the Caribbean, however you pronounce it, you are in the Atlantic... how's the sea temperature this January ?... sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## JudyS (Feb 17, 2007)

RMitchell said:


> On the history channel they had a special on the Caribbean and brought up the "carry beyond" ancestors. The captured slaves were told that they would be carried beyond the horizon to a new land....


I thought the Caribbean was named for the Caribbe Indians (Native Americans) who lived there.

So, I take it that Care-uh-BEE-an is the correct pronounciation?


----------



## bigrick (Feb 17, 2007)

nkosi278 said:


> I get such a laugh too when people say 'erbs and spices....the word is 'HERB' and only a cockney would drop the 'aitch'.
> p.p.s. but it is nice to hear a Glaswegian say:
> " ma names Pa'erson, wi two 'T's "



HERB is HERB only when it's HERB's name.  HERB is ERB when it's referring to a plant or plant part.  Per Merriam-Webster.  Not just cockneys drop letters.

I did like the Glaswegian line.  I should revisit there just for the brogue.


----------



## In The Pink (Feb 17, 2007)

bobby said:


> I must be bi-something. I seem to use both versions equally.



LOL  Me too!   But I do tend to use kuh-rib-ee-uhn mostly because that's the way the cruise line pronounces it.


----------



## Jestjoan (Feb 17, 2007)

I always thought Martha Stewart was wrong when she said erb. I guess I was.

I just looked it up in the New Lexicon Webster's Dictionary of the English Language and erb was the first entry but herb was right next to it.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 17, 2007)

okay, how do you pronounce vice versa?


----------



## hudson1126 (Feb 18, 2007)

I listen to the Caribbean radio station in NYC and they pronounce their program  CARE-i-be-un


----------



## Mimi39 (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm glad to get this straightened out -- I've wondered for years which is right and if it's good enough for Jimmy Buffet, it's good enough for me!  Especially since I just made an RCI exchange to the Club Caribbean in Jamaica for next October, mon.


----------

